# ezjails and pfc.conf settings



## newcdn (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

How does one setup ezjail with using network card? (rl0)



The setup is fine but I'm unable to install any ports because I'm unable to fetch anything from the outside world. (DNS??)

:q


----------



## newcdn (Apr 29, 2009)

*ezjails and pf.conf settings*



			
				newcdn said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> How does one setup ezjail with using network card? (rl0)
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention  with one static IP only!


----------



## vivek (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you setup correct pf.conf rules on host? 

Did you created /etc/resolv.conf inside jail?


----------



## newcdn (Apr 29, 2009)

*ezjails and pf.conf settings*

>Did you setup correct pf.conf rules on host? 

I've tried various things and so many that I no longer know whats correct or not.

>Did you created /etc/resolv.conf inside jail?

I also did this.

should this be

nameserver: ip of the jail or  ips used on the main side (resolv.conf)


----------



## neurosis (Apr 30, 2009)

I had an issue with this too some time back. Do you have a rule in your pf.conf that allows everything out on rl0? or are you restricting the traffic? Is rl0 the only network card on that pc?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't use ezjails but did you create a nic alias?

Example:
ifconfig_bge0_alias0="inet 10.0.0.2/32"


----------



## newcdn (May 2, 2009)

*ezjails and pf.conf settings*

solved have a real IP now
thanks


----------

